# Newcomer paper return refund staus



## saikris12 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I am a newcomer to Canada and I sent my paper return to CRA. They received it via Canada Post on 28-Feb-2018. I did not receive my refund yet. I have a substantial refund as I started working from August 2017. I opted for a direct deposit on my paper return. Is anyone aware how much time it might take to receive the refund? I am also unable to register for MyAccount on the CRA website. Will I be able to register once my tax return evaluation is complete. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

The only way to answer your question is for you to call the CRA at 1-800-959-8281and find out.
Anything else is just speculation on our part.
They will want to confirm your identity so have your social insurance number and a copy of your return on hand when you call.


----------



## saikris12 (Apr 19, 2018)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> The only way to answer your question is for you to call the CRA at 1-800-959-8281and find out.
> Anything else is just speculation on our part.
> They will want to confirm your identity so have your social insurance number and a copy of your return on hand when you call.


Yes. I called them and the lady asked me to wait till the end of the month as it may take anywhere between 6 to 8 weeks and they also have a some delays it seems. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds pretty what the time lines that I can recall when I was paper filing tax returns, at least a decade ago.

As an emigrant, you can't Netfile but most emigrants I know are eligible for Netfile and MyAccount in the second year.
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...ividuals/netfile-overview.html?wbdisable=true


Cheers


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

To answer the second part of your question, yes, once your return is assessed I believe you should be able to register for MyAccount. 
Back when I registered, they ask you to enter a code which is found on your Notice of Assessment.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Then things have changed as I can only recall a code for the early Netfiling program that was sent to me to make sure I knew I didn't have to go the paper filing route, if I so chose.
This was in place of the per-addressed labels with my name etc. that I could paste onto the paper return to save time (I used tax software so I did not need the labels).

What I recall having to provide when registering for a MyAccount id, beyond the things I knew like SIN, DOB etc. was a specific line from the latest return filed or the year before.
This would grant limited access until the paper code mailed through Canada Post arrived.
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...ration-process-access-cra-login-services.html

Hopefully the "year before" part does not mean the OP has to wait until the 2018 NOA has been issued. For better or worse, I am not finding the eligibility requirements to setup the MyAccount id.


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

i believe most people now sign in to MyAccount through the Partner program, i.e. one's online banking access with a major bank. Don't know what is required when doing that to set up MyAccount BUT it would seem reasonable that at least one NOA would have to have been received to complete the process.

Years ago, I recall having to quote a specific number such as Taxable or Net Income off the NOA to set up MyAccount independently.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure why the Partner program instead of the Individual version would be of interest ... unless it is to the OP. I don't see it in the link my post has but am aware of it.

The Individual flavour explicitly lists in Step 1 "Provide personal information" a bullet "Enter an amount you entered on one of your income tax and benefit returns. Have a copy of your returns handy. (The line amount requested will vary. It could be from the current tax year or the previous one.) To register, a return for one of these two years must have been filed and assessed."

I guess my eyes skipped over the part about "*one of these two years* must have been filed and assessed." The way I read it, the OP is good to go once the first NOA is received.
Still not sure what happened to the eligibility article that was more explicit.

Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I know of a number of people who access their MyAccount through the Partner Sign-In button. It is kind of like signing into a website via Facebook or Google with no need for separate login credentials directly with CRA. 

https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...services-individuals/account-individuals.html

I imagine one still has to be eligible though with some NOA information.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

CRA used to have links that identified the first time steps for creating an ID and a separate list for using the Partner Sign-In. Of course they moved the Partner Sign-in info so it took me a while to find it.

At a quick glance - one still needs SIN, DOB etc. but interestingly - the part about an amount will be asked from this or the last year's return is still there but does not have the "one of these two year must be filed and assessed" clause. I would have thought the Sign-In Partner bit would mean CRA mailing the security code would be skipped but the list says this is still part of the process.

Without going through a detailed analysis, it seems that essentially the only difference is skipping having to create the ID, password and security questions list.
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...-partners-help-faqs/using-a-sign-partner.html


Cheers


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

and yes. It takes them a very long time when you paper file to assess the return and deposit your refund. It vary's from year to year, but it has always been a minimum of a month and I have seen them take 10 weeks a couple years ago. I would bank on the 6 week timeframe but as I said, even that is not carved in stone. If they have confirmed that they have your return, then all you can do is wait.


----------



## saikris12 (Apr 19, 2018)

OptsyEagle said:


> and yes. It takes them a very long time when you paper file to assess the return and deposit your refund. It vary's from year to year, but it has always been a minimum of a month and I have seen them take 10 weeks a couple years ago. I would bank on the 6 week timeframe but as I said, even that is not carved in stone. If they have confirmed that they have your return, then all you can do is wait.


I called them again today and now they say that it can take up to 16 weeks for assessment of paper return.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

saikris12 said:


> I called them again today and now they say that it can take up to 16 weeks for assessment of paper return.


Well you could always use their competitor...oh, that's right, they don't have one.

It's whenever they decide to get around to it. I think, many years ago, they decided to stop worrying about service when it comes to paper returns. The poorer the service, the more likely that you will netfile. I know I had one take more then 3 months a year or so back. I guess you are just caught in the middle of that.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Assessment of paper returns take a long time since they only have a few trained chimps to input the data sets. The 'in' box on the desk stands a few metres high. It is the same with Estate (paper) returns, e.g. Final T1, etc. which are handled by an entirely separate department. 

Be patient! You will get your refund by August or September along with some measly interest.


----------

